

Homesteading on the indie web - mhendric
http://markmhendrickson.com/homesteading-on-the-indie-web

======
mark_l_watson
It is always a good idea to have your own domain name and web site. I have
used one domain for about 15 years to collect "stuff I am interested in" and
as a home for open source and writing projects. My site has helped me get
connected with a lot of interesting people over the years.

Participating in sites like Twitter, HN, G++, and perhaps Facebook has always,
at least for me, been about getting pointed towards interesting information -
basically to help find an hours worth of interesting and useful technical
reading each day. It is not about creating a personal brand or identity. I
think this is the right approach so I agree with the article.

So, have your own domain, make your blog a subdomain, communicate about what
most interests you, etc.

------
shmageggy
I like the idea of a certificate. One of the problems with the autodidactic
movement is a lack of 'proof'. You can be a self-made guru but but there's no
formal way to prove that to an employer.

